# GAME 5: Sacramento Kings @ Seattle SuperSonics 5-03-05 7:30 PM



## Pejavlade

<center>
*<center>(50-32) (Road: 20-21)*
*<center> @*
<center>
*<center>(52-30) (Home: 26-15)*

*<center>Probable Lineups*






































Mike Bibby/Cuttino Mobley/ Peja Stojakovic/ Kenny Thomas/Brad Miller





































Luke Ridnour/Ray Allen/Rashard Lewis/Reggie Evans/Jerome James


<center>*Key Reserves*






























Bobby Jackson/Darius Songaila/ Maurice Evans/Brian Skinner 































Vladimir Radmanovic/Antonio Daniels/ Danny Fortson Nick Collison


*Seattle SuperSonics Lead Series Over Sacramento Kings** 3-1

<center>Previous Games*
*<center>Kings 78 Sonics 108*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

*<center>Kings 101 Sonics 106*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

*<center>Kings 107 Sonics 115*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes 

*<center>Kings 122 Sonics 101*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

<center>*Playoff Results*
<center>* Kings 82 - Seattle 87*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

<center>* Kings 93 - Seattle 105*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes 

<center>* Kings 116 - Seattle 104*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

<center>* Kings 102 - Seattle 115*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes


*<center> Key Matchup*

*<center>Mike Bibby*
<center>









*Stats vs. Sonics*
*<center>PPG: 16.2
<center>RPG: 4
<center>APG: 6
*


*<center>Luke Ridnour*
<center>









*Stats vs. Kings*
*<center>PPG: 13.2
<center>RPG: 2.7
<center>APG: 5.5
*


----------



## Pejavlade

*Re: GAME 5: Sacramento Kings vs. Seattle SuperSonics 5-03-05 7:30 PM*

*GAME PREDICTION

Kings 114*
Sonics 97

*Peja 32pts 4reb 5ast
Bibby 29pts 3reb 9asts
Brad 18pts 6reb 4asts*


----------



## G-Force

*Re: GAME 5: Sacramento Kings vs. Seattle SuperSonics 5-03-05 7:30 PM*

Nice lookin' game thread. You guys really got it going well over here in the Kings forum.

In a little over 24 hours, I will be getting ready to head to Key Arena for Game 5. The way this series is going, anything could happen tomorrow night, but I am hoping (of course) for a Sonics win at home. I have no desire whatsoever to return to Arco Arena again - been ther, done that.

Whoever wins this game is going to have to earn it - neither team is going to waltz away with the win. I expect that defense is going to play a major roll in this game as well. Yes, the Sonics have a 3-1 lead, but the Kings have alot more playoff experience, though not as much as they did before trading CWebb and Doug Christie.

I am pulling for a well-played, hard fought injury-free game. See you all tomorrow.

G-Force


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: GAME 5: Sacramento Kings vs. Seattle SuperSonics 5-03-05 7:30 PM*

I demand that Evans is put into this game for big minutes, to play Ray, help rebound, and not force a thousand shots and commit a thousand TO's like Cuttino would.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: GAME 5: Sacramento Kings vs. Seattle SuperSonics 5-03-05 7:30 PM*

*Kings 115*
Sonics 103

*Bibby 37pts
Peja 20pts*

Allen 21pts
James 24pts


Win or go home game. :gopray:


----------



## NR 1

GAME PREDICTION

Kings 124
Sonics 118

Peja 34pts 7reb 3asts
Bibby 26pts 5reb 12asts
Brad 17pts 10reb 6asts


----------



## Twix

All I ask for is the Kings players to try their best and bring it back to ARCO!!

Kings 103
Sonics 99


GO KINGS!!!!!!
:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings playoffs notes: *The Kings will win if...* 



> • They make Ray Allen really work for his shots. He scored 45 points and hardly broke a sweat in Game 4.
> • Mike Bibby and Bobby Jackson come to play.
> • Peja Stojakovic plays like this means something. Haven't we heard this before? Peja's time is now, including the fourth quarter.
> 
> Key stat: 5.8 assists per game by Bibby. No other King is averaging more than 2.3.


*The Sonics will win if...* 



> • Rashard Lewis remains active. He had his best showing in Game 4, hitting shots and snapping the rim.
> • Jerome James doesn't forget he's Jerome James. It isn't a fluke now.
> • The home crowd gets into it early and often. Key- Arena is ready to burst, sensing blood in the water.
> 
> Key stat: 18.8 points per game for Jerome James in this series. Who would have ever imagined?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings notes: Hitting 40 is beautiful - for Kings opponents 



> Every so often, a Kings opponent feels it, then he really feeds the bucket.
> 
> Seattle's Ray Allen was the latest to blister the Kings in a playoff game, becoming the fifth player to go for 40 or more points when he tallied 45 at Arco Arena on Sunday.
> 
> Shaquille O'Neal pulled the 40-plus feat four times.
> 
> The 48 that Kobe Bryant scored for the Lakers in a semifinal game in 2001 is the most yielded by the Kings, with the 46 O'Neal had in a 2000 first-round affair second and Allen's effort ranking third.
> 
> Sam Cassell scored 40 for Minnesota in the 2004 playoffs, and Nick Van Exel scored 40 for Dallas in the 2003 playoffs.
> 
> All told, the Kings are 1-7 in contests in which someone score 40 or more points against them. And the Kings lost every one of those series.
> 
> *Was Allen as good as Rick Adelman has seen in all of his playoff battles?
> 
> "There's no doubt," the Kings' coach said. "The only one I can think that was as good was (Michael) Jordan in the Finals."*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Allen, Peja: Bright stars worlds apart 



> SEATTLE - Their names are a part of the same discussion.
> 
> Ray Allen and Peja Stojakovic - sharpest shooters in the world.
> 
> So close in one category, yet so far in every other.
> 
> When it comes to lasting legacies, the Seattle gunner went shooting by the Kings' marksman Sunday night, Allen's 45-point outing winning Game 4 for the SuperSonics while tying a franchise playoff high.
> 
> Meanwhile, Stojakovic, whose 21-point first half showed why so many believe he can be great, disappeared in the second half, scoring just six points as his list of playoff failures grew longer.
> 
> Reputations can be bred and broken in the postseason, something both players are learning in opposite ways.
> 
> "We judge our players whether or not they've won rings, how they compare to other greats that have played the game," Allen said Monday. "The playoffs is where you make your legacy, cement your impact on the game. ... Peja's won three-point contests, played in playoffs, in big playoff games ... "


What I don't like about this article is they're saying that Peja "disappeared in the second half, which is not true. He was there the whole time, just didn't get the freaking ball. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Adelman says Kings must run their system 



> SEATTLE - There are 48 minutes remaining in the season for the Kings unless they unwaveringly and collectively believe there should be more.
> 
> They will take the KeyArena court tonight trailing the Seattle SuperSonics 3-1 in their best-of-seven, first-round NBA playoff series. A Kings loss, and their season is over.
> 
> The Kings have to balance their desperate situation with the understanding of how they must play as a unit to defeat the Sonics. That means staying strong mentally and realizing that one-on-one play isn't the method to take.
> 
> Initially, the Kings have overcome the frustration of frittering away Sunday night's Game 4 and concentrate all their energies on tonight's Game 5.
> 
> "We've got to play a solid game," said Kings coach Rick Adelman, knowing his team didn't do so in a 115-102 Game 4 loss. "If you win one game, then you're back at home again. But you've got to realize it's going to be hard. Whatever it takes, you've got to do it, but you can't do it by yourself."
> 
> Adelman said his team has to know what makes it successful and not veer away from that course. He also knows that's easier said than done.
> 
> *"It's one thing to know what you're supposed to do," he said, "but it's tough when you're out there on the court and the other team is making runs on you. That's when you've really got to execute and stay within your system. You have to make the right cut and know that doing that will open something up for somebody else. The natural thought is, 'I've got to do something to turn this thing around.' "*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Mark Kreidler: Time for a new role: Adelman the heavy 



> This is where it gets a little unnatural, for a couple of reasons.
> 
> First, there's the whole first-round exit thing, which the Kings haven't done in years. Second is the notion the Sacramento team taking the floor in Seattle tonight is so genuinely buzz-free as a product. No Webber theatrics, no Divac perspective - just some decent worker bees, a shooter or two and a 3-1 playoff deficit to the RayAllens.
> 
> And third is this: Rick Adelman has to be his own jerk. That's a new one.
> 
> If the Kings want to squeeze another victory out of the current edition before the roster is disassembled and sent out for maintenance and repacking, it may well be that Adelman has to play the heavy for once.
> 
> It's not his natural role. He isn't great at it, or possibly even very good.
> 
> But he has no choice, now, does he?
> 
> This became painfully evident during that second-half collapse in Game 4 Sunday night at Arco Arena, where some of Adelman's key players strayed off the instruction sheet and never did come back to where they needed to be.
> 
> The fourth quarter in particular was a blur of forced shots, bad shots, one-or no-pass shots. Mike Bibby was trying to force the action but in ways that cried for a timeout and a quick tongue-lashing to get things back on track.
> 
> Cuttino Mobley made a few shots but cranked up others before his teammates were anywhere near being set to rebound or defend going the other way. Peja Stojakovic wouldn't demand the ball or work to get it at a time when his shooter's touch, had he found it, could have mattered so much.
> 
> It was basic fall-apart stuff, and the whole of Kingdom already has tapped every available explanation for it: The team barely knows itself; Brad Miller and Bobby Jackson just came back; there's no size along the front line; yadda, yadda, yadda.
> 
> But - and may the gods spare me for saying this - there was a time when the Kings players could have pulled themselves out of such a spin, even if only long enough to get back in the game. Maybe it had to do with Chris Webber's presence or Vlade Divac's locker-room leadership, or the quiet ferociousness of Doug Christie. Maybe it had to do with other factors, that group-chemistry thing that no one is able to define but everyone agrees can make a difference.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Not done at 3-1 



> Three and one can be overcome.
> 
> Corliss Williamson knows. He has been there and done the rally thing, two years ago.
> 
> Williamson played for the Detroit Pistons then, and his muscle-bound bunch fell behind 3-1 to the Orlando Magic in the first round of the 2003 NBA playoffs.
> 
> Then Tracy McGrady became overly chatty, spouting off about how good it felt to finally reach the second round. The top-seeded Pistons pounced on that comment and ran the table from there, pounding their way into history as the only NBA team to overcome a 3-1 first-round deficit.
> 
> Mostly, 3-1 means one thing: The players on the short end of the equation are an inch away from over and out. Or, as they like to say on the TNT telecast, they're about to be fitted with a straw hat, a can of worms and a sign that reads "Gone Fishin'."
> 
> "I plan on doing that, Gone Fishin' back home when the season is over," said Williamson, now of the Kings, who face their own 3-1 dilemma. "But not now. Not yet."
> 
> *The Kings receive their shot at bucking history - or at least keeping a pulse in a slowly fading series against the Seattle SuperSonics - tonight at KeyArena. The Kings are attempting to become just the eighth team in NBA history to overcome such a deficit.*



:laugh: @ TMac talking trash to Pistons.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sacramento at Seattle 10:30 pm EDT 



> SEATTLE (Ticker) -- Unless the Sacramento Kings find a way to slow down Ray Allen, their season will come to an end on Tuesday.
> 
> Allen and the Seattle SuperSonics return home to play the Kings on Tuesday with a 3-1 lead in their Western Conference series.
> 
> Led by Allen's playoff career-high 45 points - including six 3-pointers - the SuperSonics rallied from a 19-point second-quarter deficit and defeated the Kings, 115-104 on Sunday.
> 
> *If the Kings win on Tuesday, they will host Game Six on Friday.*


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

I have faith, Bibby has to step it up, and Mobley please move the ball when it touches your hand...


----------



## Peja Vu

Grant says that the Kings are *PISSED* at the comments from the Sonics and he expects them to come out with a chip on their shoulders.

If they lose tonight, this would be the earliest they have been knocked out in 5 years.

Go Kings!


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> Grant says that the Kings are *PISSED* at the comments from the Sonics and he expects them to come out with a chip on their shoulders.
> 
> If they lose tonight, this would be the earliest they have been knocked out in 5 years.
> 
> Go Kings!


Yes, thats great to hear. I hope they come out and crush the Sonics. Right now they have to play like there is no tommmrow.

GO Kings.

BTW is the ucash for Kings up yet I want to go ALL-IN.


----------



## Peja Vu

Looks like someone forgot to make the thread...oh well.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> Looks like someone forgot to make the thread...oh well.


Damn that sucks I wanted to go all-in.


----------



## Pejavlade

Brad elbow jumper, Sonics next time down the floor turnover.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby misses three Ray comes down nails one.


----------



## Pejavlade

Evans fouled by Brad Miller, makes both free throws 5-2 Sonics.


----------



## Pejavlade

Evans underneath with a hook shot, kings not looking good to start the game.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kenny to the line, misses both. 7-2Sonics.


----------



## Pejavlade

Good D by Peja on Lewis. Kings shoting terrible to start the game. Ray with a layup. Pass the ball to Peja.


----------



## SacTown16

Peja Vu said:


> Grant says that the Kings are *PISSED* at the comments from the Sonics and he expects them to come out with a chip on their shoulders.
> 
> If they lose tonight, this would be the earliest they have been knocked out in 5 years.
> 
> Go Kings!


I think that Grant was HOPING the Kings were pissed, but check out our lack of intensity. We look defeated, this one is already over due to the body language of the kings.


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice cut by K9 aeven nicer dish by Bibby.


----------



## Pejavlade

Ray missed a three :eek8:.


----------



## Pejavlade

Mobley long range duece over James. Peja yet to take a shot.


----------



## Pejavlade

K9 win jumpball, Peja hits jumper.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja in and out from three K9 rebound passes to Peja for a layup.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby misses three, Peja offensive rebound Brad Miller fouled going to the line.


----------



## Pejavlade

Sonics are getting layup way to easy, tighten up Kings.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja drills a three over Nick Collison. Next time down Peja dishes to Mobley for a layup. Kings get a loose ball and Peja assists Bibby. Kings down by 1. 19-20.


----------



## Pejavlade

Keep getting Peja the ball hes 3-4 get him in the zone.


----------



## Pejavlade

Oh my goodness Lewis almost got posterized by Peja. Nice cut sweet dish Bibby.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby nice steal, way to go. Misses layup Peja there to put it in. This is our type basketball guys, play loose and free lets go.


----------



## Pejavlade

Big Nasty drew foul on Nick Collison. Makes 1 of 2.


----------



## Pejavlade

2 fouls on Peja.


----------



## Pejavlade

Maurice Ecans is in, Kings still getting no love from refs. Oh well they have to overcome that.


----------



## Pejavlade

Eddie in for Cat, I like what hes doing giving the bench some min to end the 1st quater.


----------



## Pejavlade

Loose ball foul on Songalia, Radman shooting 2 makes 1.


----------



## Pejavlade

Great defence by Songalia. Too bad Big Nasty couldn't hit that three.


----------



## Pejavlade

*End Of First Quater.

Kings 29*
Sonics 34

*Peja 11pts 3reb 2ast
Bibbby 4pts 4ast 1stl
Brad 4pts 1reb 1ast
Cat 4pts
Songalia 0pts 1reb 1stl 1blk
Corliss 1pt 1stl *


----------



## Pejavlade

Daniels called for offensive foul. Way to go Big Nasty.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings lineup to start 2nd.

Skinner
K9
Maurice
Bobby
House


----------



## Pejavlade

Jackson taking to many early bad threes. :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice dish from Brad from the top of the key to K9 who makes an easy layup.


----------



## Pejavlade

Cat with a corner jumper, followed by Rindour miss to a slam dunk by Maurice.


----------



## Pejavlade

2nd chance oppurtunity for Kings, Bibby makes a long 2. Loose ball foul on Fortson.


----------



## Pejavlade

Where was the foul on Brad Miller there? :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

Oh nice 2 man game between Mike and Brad.


----------



## sac23kings

good job peja


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja for three he has lifted the Kings in the first quater and hopefully it continues. Ray Allen to foul line, clean block by Maurice.


----------



## Pejavlade

sac23kings said:


> good job peja


6-7 shooting 14pts in 12 min.


----------



## Pejavlade

Good job by Mike taking Rindour to the basket.


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice elavation by Evans to get that jumper.


----------



## sac23kings

damn ridnour


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby draws foul to Jerome James thats his 3rd.


----------



## Pejavlade

Jerome James on that spin move looked like a walk.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Ridnour is insane! That was nothing short of spectacular


----------



## sac23kings

Pejavlade said:


> Jerome James on that spin move looked like a walk.


thats what i was saying


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice shooter touch on that one Peja.


----------



## sac23kings

what a bounce


----------



## Pejavlade

Defensive 3 seconds on Sonics. Peja shooting foul shot. Makes it.


----------



## sac23kings

good defence


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby hits a long 2. 46-52 Sonics. Travel on Sonics.


----------



## Pejavlade

This guys zoning in now lets go Peja. Sweet one on one move.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja for 3. 9-10 is this guy going to get the ball second half cause we all know he can score 20 in the first half.


----------



## Pejavlade

Brad Miller nice J from the key.


----------



## Pejavlade

Defence Sacramento. Make them work for the buckets. Play hard D you dont want to go home just yet.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja nice rebound over Nick. Bibby misses long 2 gets a great rebound good work. :banana:


----------



## sac23kings

barkley says we'll win unless allen goes insane. is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Pejavlade

*Halftime:*

*Kings 57*
Sonics 60

*PEJA 9/10 22pts 4reb 2asts*
*Bibby 14pts 1ast 6reb 2stl
Brad 6pts 2reb 5asts
Kenny 4pts 3reb 2ast
Cat 6pts 1ast
Maurice 4pts 1reb*

Halftime notes

Kings closed the half on a good note, Peja is Kings offensive power hes doing a great job but we need others to step up also. Cat nursing some kind of injurie knee/ankle not sure. Kings need to come out and make a statement they have to play like there is no tommorow. Pick up thier defence and excute on offense and for love of God GIVE PEJA THE BALL EARLY NOT IN THE LAST 2 MIN ON THE 4TH QUATER WHEN HE HASNT SHOOT THE DAMN THING IN 2OMIN.


----------



## Pejavlade

sac23kings said:


> barkley says we'll win unless allen goes insane. is that a good thing or a bad thing?


We have to play great defence overall and espically on Ray, this game is very winable if we keep forcing Seattle turnovers and give them no 2nd chances.


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice assists by Peja to Brad Miller ftom top of the key.


----------



## Pejavlade

Maurice Evans has 3 fouls.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja again this is amazing 10-11. Go Peja Go Kings.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja steals now get a layup, hes playing defence hes making shots this is scary guys. Peja 11-12 shooting display right now thing of beauty.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings lead 64-63. GO KINGS GO KINGS GO PEJA.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby open 3 way to go. Peja missed his 2nd shot.


----------



## Pejavlade

Miller makes a top of the key 2 assisted by Peja. Loose Ball foul on Evans, K9 makes free throw.


----------



## Peja Vu

Evans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Maurice Evans with a 3 in the pocket, nice look by K9. Cat will not return to the game. Hope he is alright.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> Evans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great JOb love that guy, nice steal and bucket plus and 1.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby nice stroke from top of the key. Peja with 3 fouls. :dead:


----------



## Pejavlade

K9 with a turnover comon guys get it to Peja.


----------



## Pejavlade

Way to go K9 taken the charge on Lewis. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

Brad Miller wat a pass nice layup by Peja. Exciting basketball right now.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby gets fouled going to the line, flagrant foul on Evans.


----------



## Pejavlade

Playoff foul he nailed him in the head. :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

Evans offensvie rebound and hes fouled. Chance for a 3pt play for Evans. :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

Evans picks up a foul reach in on Bibby.


----------



## Pejavlade

Songlia blocked James and then Bibby with layup. :clap:


----------



## Peja Vu

Peja again! 31 now...


----------



## Pejavlade

Stojakovic text book play pump fake drible and hits a medium 2.


----------



## Pejavlade

Songalia needs to take those shots and take them up strong not 1 hand.


----------



## Pejavlade

Brad shooting foul shots makes both. 88-81 Kings.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> Peja again! 31 now...


Great game for him. Bibby is playing well so is Brad.


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice tap out by Brad Miller, Bibby gets a shooters touch.


----------



## Peja Vu

69% shooting for this quarter, fantastic.

Bibby for 3! Nice roll, he has 26.


----------



## Pejavlade

Good foul Songalia. Dont let Nick get a dunk make him earn it.


----------



## Pejavlade

Willamson finds Songalia, he gets fouled going to line.


----------



## Pejavlade

Pejavlade said:


> Good foul Songalia. Dont let Nick get a dunk make him earn it.


Nick made 1-2.


----------



## Pejavlade

Stay hungry Kings, you need this stay hungry.


----------



## Pejavlade

Offensive foul on Corliss not what we need.


----------



## Pejavlade

Williamson vetren play got Radman up in the air and got fouled.


----------



## Peja Vu

Time for Peja to step up.


----------



## Pejavlade

*End Of Third Quater.*

*Kings 93*
Sonics 90

*Peja 31pts 4reb 4asts 1stl
Bibby 26pts 1reb 9asts 3stls*
*Miller 12pts 5reb 8asts
K9 5pts 5reb 4ast
Maurice 10pts 3reb 1ast 1stl*

Thrid Quater note

Kings made a nice run, with Bibby heating up Brad Miller making his presence felt and Maurice providing much needed energy off the bench. Kings need to buckle up now and make defencive stops and get it done on the other end. Keep passing the ball around and get Peja some good looks.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> Time for Peja to step up.


I agree we need to get him some easy looks, hes been making some diffucult shots.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja drawing a foul on Nick.


----------



## Peja Vu

Ahh!! Peja knee on knee with Collison, he looks alright.

0-2 in the 4th.


----------



## Pejavlade

Williamson draws a foul on Fortson. And gets a tough bucket to fall. GO KINGS!


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja got pushed on the back, refs missed it. :curse:


----------



## Peja Vu

Tie game :no:


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja looks frustrated picking up that foul and not geting the call on the other end.


----------



## Pejavlade

Sonics regain lead. 97-95 Sacramento calls timeout.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja needs to get his touch back, he cant think about the shots hes missed or get frustrated. Come on guys you can do it, play hard. Last chance no room for mistakes or its over.


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice look Brad little to strong.


----------



## Peja Vu

He's going to the line, maybe this will get him started.

Makes the first, makes the second.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja puts on the floor gets fouled going to line. Makes them both.


----------



## Pejavlade

Travel comon ref on James easy call.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja going the bucket again gets fouled stay agressive Peja.


----------



## Peja Vu

2 more FT's for Peja, 3 point game.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja makes first and 2nd, 99-102 Sonics. Comon Kings!


----------



## Pejavlade

Very nice play by Brad Miller. GO KING GO KINGS! DEFENCE.


----------



## Peja Vu

5th team foul, Kings are going to the line for the rest of the game.

Now they just have to make them:gopray:


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> 2 more FT's for Peja, 3 point game.


0/4 this quater. Needs to step up, looks like he wants to win this game hes being agressive, just stayed focused.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> 5th team foul, Kings are going to the line for the rest of the game.
> 
> Now they just have to make them:gopray:


:gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby misses first makes 2nd down 5.


----------



## Pejavlade

K9 nice rebound, Bibby to the basket nice move. 2 point game.


----------



## Peja Vu

BIBBY! 29 points, 2 point lead for Seattle.


----------



## Pejavlade

Mike picks up his 2nd foul. Bad pass by Miller. Bad pass James.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja 5th foul, looked harmless. :curse:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Damn, just came from work and I see this. :nonono:


This is gonna be it guys.


----------



## Pejavlade

110-104 Seattle. Comon Kings lets go.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 104-110 Sonics

4thQ with 3:20 left....


----------



## Peja Vu

113-104:no:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Lewis hits a three...

Kings 104-113 Sonics


:curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

Lewis drains a three 9point game now with 3:26 left. Little we can do now, if our shots dont start falling.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Lewis drains a three 9point game now with 3:26 left. Little we can do now, if our shots dont start falling.


Even if our shots keep falling, they'll make shots because of our stupid defense.


----------



## SMDre

The evil of irony. C-Webb and the Kings could fall on the same day.


----------



## sac23kings

this team is too soft and loves for people to feel sorry for them


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

The most painful 3 minutes of the season are right now. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Coach will be fired no doubt after this.


----------



## Pejavlade

Mike draws foul, stops clock we need both.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 106-113 Sonics


4thQ with 3:15 left...


----------



## Pejavlade

Commentator = IDIOT.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Foul by Miller, BS foul IMO.

Another thing I hate is that when he makes a foul he then whines to the referee. Just shut up and take it like a man. Even if its a wrong foul. They won't listen.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Commentator = IDIOT.


What he said.


----------



## Pejavlade

Maurice, make a stand now guys no more buckets for Sonics.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Evans with a three.

Where was the previous games. Adelmans fault.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

If a Kings player did what Lewis just did, in arco arena he would have gotten a Technical no doubt.


----------



## Peja Vu

Rebounding stinks.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> What he said.


Dissin Miller and everything the whole game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Lewis makes both.

Kings 111-117 Sonics


----------



## Pejavlade

Miller is amazing.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Dissin Miller and everything the whole game.


Miller deserves it for whining though.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 111-117 Sonics

4thQ with 1:45 left....


----------



## Pejavlade

Miller common now what was that. Jesus.


----------



## sac23kings

tis team officially deserves to lose


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Daniels at the free throw line.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings timeout.

Kings 111-119 Sonics

4thQ with 1:41 left...


----------



## sac23kings

cant get a rebound when someones on them and when there by themselves cant get it either.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Can't believe this is gonna be the end. :eek8:


----------



## mixum

kings should just rebuild. There window has now offcially closed!


get what you can for miler. mobley and peja! Start fresh cause this team has no toughness at all or defense!


----------



## Peja Vu

Seattle leads in Rebounds 42-24.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 113-119 Sonics

4thQ with 1:41


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Commentator talking how we got a player in Evans. We know that. Only Adelman doesn't. :nonono:


----------



## sac23kings

these refs should be shot


----------



## Pejavlade

Bull **** bull ******* what a bad call. why dont you just give them the game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> Seattle leads in Rebounds 42-24.


Ouch!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby gets fouled.

Kings 113-120 Sonics

1:07 left..


----------



## Pejavlade

Shut up commentator.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

BIbby makes both.

Kings 115-120 Sonics


----------



## sac23kings

com on baby


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Lewis turns it over.

Kings ball.

49 secodnds remainnig


----------



## Peja Vu

Seattle steps out of bounds....Kings still have a shot.

PEJA FINALLY MAKES A BIG SHOT!


----------



## sac23kings

please


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Stojakovic with a three.

Kings 118-120 SOnics


----------



## Pejavlade

PEEEJJJJA heart beat. stop them.


----------



## sac23kings

how do u give up a layup


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Allen using his hand. 

If it was someone else would have gotten a foul. BS. The refs suck.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 118-122 Sonics

12.8 seconds left..


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kigns 118-122 SOnics

3.9 seconds left.....


:boohoo:


----------



## Peja Vu

Need a miracle now


----------



## sac23kings

kings suck. just rebuild. get rid of everybody except bibby.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Even if we make a three right now it's over guys. 3 seconds. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Losing is ok but getting to see charles and his boys make fun of us after this is gonna suck. :nonono:


----------



## Peja Vu

Over.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Season s over for us.


----------



## sac23kings

just bury me alive right now.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

James being an A****** with the garbage bag. He's garbage.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I hope the Spurs sweep the Sonics just because of James. Want to see his a** go home. and play with the trash bag.


----------



## Pejavlade

I will need a couple of weeks to recouporate. I know this team will be back next year making a tittle run, but to lose after Peja and Bibby had great games sucks. Big props to Brad Miller Peja and Mike Bibby, Maurice Evans should remain a kings. Skinner was a dissapointment, K9 came threw today. Thanks for all the entertainment Kings! GO KINGS!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Congratulations to Ray Allen only and the fans. :cheers:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I will need a couple of weeks to recouporate. I know this team will be back next year making a tittle run, but to lose after Peja and Bibby had great games sucks. Big props to Brad Miller Peja and Mike Bibby, Maurice Evans should remain a kings. Skinner was a dissapointment, K9 came threw today. Thanks for all the entertainment Kings! GO KINGS!


I will need some time too. But the excitement that we're gonna be even better next year will help me recouporate fast. :yes:


----------



## sac23kings

is this really worth it every year? same s*** over and over. doesnt matter what kills us:defence, offence, rebounding, we still lose.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

sac23kings said:


> is this really worth it every year? same s*** over and over. doesnt matter what kills us:defence, offence, rebounding, we still lose.


Injuries is what kills us every year. Nothing else.


----------



## sac23kings

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I hope the Spurs sweep the Sonics just because of James. Want to see his a** go home. and play with the trash bag.


perfectly said!


----------



## sac23kings

oh yeah forgot about the refs and injuries, but u know what i mean. and f***en robert horry


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

sac23kings said:


> oh yeah forgot about the refs and injuries, but u know what i mean. and f***en robert horry


Yup, him too. :nonono:


----------



## Pejavlade

sac23kings said:


> is this really worth it every year? same s*** over and over. doesnt matter what kills us:defence, offence, rebounding, we still lose.


This by far has been the hardest season Kings had to go through so many injuries big trades really no time for anyone to gel together. Its tough to lose like this but we got the talent now all we need is time and a few minor role players.


----------



## sac23kings

im just frustrated. whatever i say doesnt mean s***. next year will be [email protected]$$.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> This by far has been the hardest season Kings had to go through so many injuries big trades really no time for anyone to gel together. Its tough to lose like this but we got the talent now all we need is time and a few minor role players.


All the big trades sucked for us. Also not having Vlade it was bad. They had to adjust and hopefully it will take them only one year to adjust.

But can't wait for next season. :yes:


----------



## Scinos

Hey guys...I know it didn't finish the way you would have wanted, but that was a great game. It was the kind of competitive, exciting game I expected in this series. :yes:

I heard the Sacramento media has been ripping Peja in the playoffs, but he lit the Sonics up tonight, with 38 pts. Tough to criticize that. 

Also, where was Maurice Evans all series ? He hit some big shots and was actually trying to play some defense (unlike Mobley). Adelman probably should have played him more earlier in the series.

My :twocents:...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Scinos said:


> Hey guys...I know it didn't finish the way you would have wanted, but that was a great game. It was the kind of competitive, exciting game I expected in this series. :yes:
> 
> I heard the Sacramento media has been ripping Peja in the playoffs, but he lit the Sonics up tonight, with 38 pts. Tough to criticize that.
> 
> Also, where was Maurice Evans all series ? He hit some big shots and was actually trying to play some defense (unlike Mobley). Adelman probably should have played him more earlier in the series.
> 
> My :twocents:...


About evans, it shows how stupid our coach is sometimes. We've been saying here all the time that he should play more minutes because he was the only player that could actually defend (or come close to defending) ray allen. :nonono:

Congrats again man. You guys deserve it.


----------



## Peja Vu

LOL...FRom Ghiman on the Playoff Board.




> The Sacramento Kings....
> 
> The next Playoff team thats....
> 
> "GONE FISHING"


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> LOL
> 
> The Sacramento Kings....
> 
> The next Playoff team thats....
> 
> "GONE FISHING"



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

:greatjob:


----------



## Peja Vu

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> :greatjob:


 I forgot to quote Ghiman, he is the one who made it


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> I forgot to quote Ghiman, he is the one who made it


Damn, he's good. :yes: 

Thanks Ghiman.

I see now, he didn't make it that bad because it was for us. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG




----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


>


AHAHA who will be next the Nuggets?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> AHAHA who will be next the Nuggets?


Probably. Them and Celtics.


----------



## Pejavlade

*FINAL GAME PHOTOS FOR 04-05 SEASON:*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

:laugh: @ the Brad Miller pic. :laugh:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

I would love to throw this on the refs, but I can't, because we would have won if we could rebound. 

Seatle is the luckiest team in the league. They got a wounded team, and a team in transition, and without the aid of every call, they would have needed 7 games to beat them. Even if Allen gets a foul call every time he jumps like he did in this series, SA or DEN will mutilate this team. 

I like Lewis a lot, he long, strong, and athletic, and has put all the skills together. Besides the calls, Ray is one of top 6 or 7 players in the league this year. But James is a monster that the Kings lack of defense created, he'll go back to 3 and 2 next round. Evans is a goon. No skill, just more love from the refs than some allstars get. Fortson shouldn't be in the league, it'd be better off without him. I like Vlad and Collison though, great hustle guys. I wish WE had Daniels. 

Evans did so well. I love Evans. This team is far better without Mobley anyways, we have to deal Mobley if he doesn't opt out. And we need to bring Mo back. 

Adleman finally put Evans in, but I wanted Ostertag too. Ray has to be pressured on the perimeter, so he was just walking to the hoop. I never call for his head like others, but Adleman can be trying to watch. 

I will be infuriated if Peja is traded this summer. He has earned the right to play on a team not decimated by injury and in chaos from a huge trade. 

The Kings are in a bit of a position. They need a starting caliber 4/5 who can rebound, defend, and guard the paint, but Adleman won't play anyone unless they contribute to the offense. Thomas is good, off the bench that is. Maybe they should take a flyer on Kwame...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> I would love to throw this on the refs, but I can't, because we would have won if we could rebound.
> 
> Seatle is the luckiest team in the league. They got a wounded team, and a team in transition, and without the aid of every call, they would have needed 7 games to beat them. Even if Allen gets a foul call every time he jumps like he did in this series, SA or DEN will mutilate this team.
> 
> I like Lewis a lot, he long, strong, and athletic, and has put all the skills together. Besides the calls, Ray is one of top 6 or 7 players in the league this year. But James is a monster that the Kings lack of defense created, he'll go back to 3 and 2 next round. Evans is a goon. No skill, just more love from the refs than some allstars get. Fortson shouldn't be in the league, it'd be better off without him. I like Vlad and Collison though, great hustle guys. I wish WE had Daniels.
> 
> Evans did so well. I love Evans. This team is far better without Mobley anyways, we have to deal Mobley if he doesn't opt out. And we need to bring Mo back.
> 
> Adleman finally put Evans in, but I wanted Ostertag too. Ray has to be pressured on the perimeter, so he was just walking to the hoop. I never call for his head like others, but Adleman can be trying to watch.
> 
> I will be infuriated if Peja is traded this summer. He has earned the right to play on a team not decimated by injury and in chaos from a huge trade.
> 
> The Kings are in a bit of a position. They need a starting caliber 4/5 who can rebound, defend, and guard the paint, but Adleman won't play anyone unless they contribute to the offense. Thomas is good, off the bench that is. Maybe they should take a flyer on Kwame...


Great analysis as always. :clap:


----------



## Twix

:laugh: @fishing pics!!! :rofl: 


What a fun game to watch. 

All I asked for was the Kings to play their best and they did. So I'm very happy.  Wish it could have been a Win, but they played their heart so I'm satisfed.


Pedja & Bibby played great. This is the best I have ever seen PEdja played for a very long time! Even though in 4th Qtr, both Bibby and Pedja weren't shooting well, they were still playing aggresive (especially Pedja), so that was good. 

Their flaw/weakness came out, rebounding. And that's what they lost by.


I can't wait until next season.... GO KINGS!!! :king:


----------



## G-Force

Peja and Bibby went off on the Sonics and then that Maurice Evans guy came in and did not miss a shot. After the Sonics retook the lead and then extended it to nine points in the fourth, the Kings just would not go away. Peja knocked down a late three to close it to two, but Ray came up with a key drive to the rack to close out the scoring and provide the winning 4 point margin.

I gotta hand it to you Kings fans - you are a great bunch of posters and made this a fun series. We all kept it civil and friendly here in the Kings and Sonics forums, even as the Kings and Sonics were sniping at each other. You guys and gal have alot of class, and I appreciate your enthusiasm and demeanor. I'm gonna go to bed soon. I'll catch you all later.

G-Force


----------



## Peja Vu

More Pics (hopefully this link works):

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/so...0|0|0|1|0|0|0|52729720|0|0|0|0|0||0|0|0|0&p=7


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

G-Force said:


> Peja and Bibby went off on the Sonics and then that Maurice Evans guy came in and did not miss a shot. After the Sonics retook the lead and then extended it to nine points in the fourth, the Kings just would not go away. Peja knocked down a late three to close it to two, but Ray came up with a key drive to the rack to close out the scoring and provide the winning 4 point margin.
> 
> I gotta hand it to you Kings fans - you are a great bunch of posters and made this a fun series. We all kept it civil and friendly here in the Kings and Sonics forums, even as the Kings and Sonics were sniping at each other. You guys and gal have alot of class, and I appreciate your enthusiasm and demeanor. I'm gonna go to bed soon. I'll catch you all later.
> 
> G-Force


Thank you for your kind words. :yes: : :worship: 


Don't forget to come here from time to time to check us out and I'll make sure to help you out in the Sonics forum. :wave:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sonics Blast Into Round 2 



> SEATTLE, May 3 (Ticker) -- Rashard Lewis flashed his All-Star form at just the right time for the Seattle SuperSonics.
> 
> Lewis scored seven of his 24 points in a critical 80-second span of the fourth quarter as the SuperSonics advanced to the Western Conference semifinals for the first time in seven years with a 122-118 victory over the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> The third-seeded SuperSonics had seven players in double figures as they closed out the sixth-seeded Kings in five games and continued their surprising season. They await the winner of the San Antonio-Denver series.
> 
> *
> Sacramento lost guard Cuttino Mobley to a sprained ankle in the first half but got a big effort from Evans, who scored 13 points on 5-of-5 shooting and did his best in defending Allen. *


So thats why Evans was put in. Other wise Adelman would have never played him. 










Collison was a perfect 6-for-6 from the field.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sonics eliminate Kings 



> SEATTLE -- Ray Allen didn't have to do everything himself, and now his team is heading into the second round of the NBA playoffs.
> 
> Allen scored 30 points and Rashard Lewis added 10 of his 24 in the fourth quarter, leading the Seattle SuperSonics to a 122-118 win over the Sacramento Kings on Tuesday night.
> 
> The Sonics eliminated the Kings 4-1 and advanced in the playoffs for the first time since 1998. They'll meet the survivor of the San Antonio-Denver series, which the Spurs lead 3-1.
> 
> *The Kings haven't exited in the first round since 2000, when they lost a decisive fifth game to the Lakers. This year's playoffs also marked the first time in franchise history they'd trailed 3-1 in a series.*
> 
> Peja Stojakovic had 38 points and Mike Bibby 35, but Stojakovic missed his first six shots of the fourth quarter when the Kings needed him most. Up to that point, he'd shot 13-of-17 for 31 points.
> 
> Stojakovic finally connected, pulling Sacramento to 120-118 on a 3-pointer with 36 seconds to play, but Allen answered by splitting three defenders as he drove the lane for a layup with 12.8 seconds remaining.
> 
> Stojakovic missed another 3-point try, and the Kings' final opportunity ended with 3.9 seconds remaining when Bibby missed from the right wing.
> 
> It touched off a celebration at the capacity-filled arena, with the Sonics massing at midcourt to congratulate each other as fans stood and waved thousands of yellow pompoms. James donned a garbage bag, a nod to his claim that the Kings gave him a bag to clean out his locker after they cut him as a rookie.
> 
> *It looked like Stojakovic was finally going to end the talk about how he fades in the playoffs. He swished nearly everything he put up for three quarters after averaging 43 percent shooting in the first four games.*


Look out next year ladies and gentleman. :groucho:










The Sacramento Kings' Kenny Thomas wrestles with the Seattle Supersonics' Reggie Evans in the first half of their playoff game at Key Arena in Seattle Tuesday.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Ousted, Kings must start over 



> Bounced by Seattle, they likely will rebuild around a solid core.
> 
> SEATTLE - The transformation of the Kings and their season ended Tuesday night. Now it begins all over again.
> 
> "Going back to Vlade's departure, his leaving was really the beginning of the transition," Kings executive Geoff Petrie was saying Tuesday night, an hour before his basketball team went out to play its last game of the season.
> 
> Vlade Divac, Petrie meant. It was Divac's decision last summer to leave Sacramento for the perfectly despicable Los Angeles Lakers that truly signaled the end of one phase of this franchise's existence and, however awkwardly, ushered in another.
> 
> That the team is a work in progress was brought home with gale force on a May evening in the Pacific Northwest, when the Seattle SuperSonics ended Sacramento's season with a pulsating 122-118 victory at KeyArena. The loss eliminated the Kings in the opening round of the NBA playoffs for the first time since 2000.
> 
> But if you find yourself unable to fully mourn the Kings' loss, consider yourself in broad company. Not only was this not the team that began the season in Sacramento, but by Tuesday night it included only four of the players who helped the team reach the seventh game of the Western Conference semifinals a year ago.
> 
> And it's not the roster you'll see in a few months.
> 
> "There will be changes," Petrie said.
> 
> Major changes? Not exactly. Most of those occurred over the past year, as Divac left in free agency, Doug Christie was sent to Orlando and Chris Webber went to Philadelphia in the biggest trade of the season.
> 
> On the far side of those deals, their common element was long-term concern. Divac, for all his leadership and his undeniable abilities as a passer, was spent as an NBA force. Christie barely played in Orlando before going down for the season with a recurrance of the foot problems that had plagued him with the Kings.
> 
> *"I still like the fact that Brad and Mike and Peja are still coming into their prime years," Petrie said on a night when Bibby and Stojakovic combined to score more than half the team's points.*


I like that too just like Petrie. 

GO PETRIE!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pondering a full-strength Jackson, Miller 



> SEATTLE - Maurice Evans caught the ball behind the halfcourt line, took one dribble and jumped as the final seconds of the third quarter ticked away.
> 
> He hung in the air, double pumped and let go a heave that first found the glass and then the net. But the shot didn't count, a worthy effort ruled late because there just wasn't enough time. It was much like the Kings' season that ended here Tuesday night, with the Seattle SuperSonics closing out the first-round series with a 122-118 victory.
> 
> If real sports were played on a video game machine, it would be interesting to add a few weeks to the Kings' virtual season. Instead of returning in the regular-season finale, guard Bobby Jackson could come back from his 57-game hiatus (left wrist ligament tear) in time to meet his new teammates, and maybe scrape all the rust off his shoes. Center Brad Miller, his leg contusion and fracture leaving him out of the season's last 26 games, would have time to - who knows? - practice more than a few times before hitting the floor.
> 
> Maybe they'd have chemistry instead of being an ongoing experiment. Maybe they'd find themselves headed to the second round and not to their respective vacation spots.
> 
> *"A healthy Brad and a healthy Bobby, in rhythm, would have definitely changed this series," Evans said after Tuesday night's loss. "We were out of sync throughout the series. We had enough talent here to win the game."*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Mark Kreidler: Expect more of the same next season 



> SEATTLE – Sure, there's always a chance of some seismic shift along the bench.
> 
> But let's assume for the sake of the argument that what Geoff Petrie told me Tuesday evening holds true: There will be no changes on the coaching staff.
> 
> And considering this was Adelman's best coaching job ever, under the circumstances, there is something totally acceptable about that.
> 
> So let's get to the nubs: Upon whom, exactly, does this franchise build?
> 
> The questions are fair ones right now, while the wound is still fresh. When Mike Bibby and Peja Stojakovic almost double-handedly shot the Kings past the SuperSonics before fading and yielding to Seattle's 122-118 victory and a first-round playoff exit, you had a graphic example of why Petrie (a) traded Jason Williams for Bibby in the first place, and (b) told Stojakovic that he isn't going anywhere for a long while.
> 
> And that's fine with Stojakovic, who told me after the game that he is happy playing in Sacramento and doesn't plan to revisit his words of last summer, when he politely requested a trade. That ship sailed without Peja, and he's OK with it.
> 
> He's also still capable of truly great performances, although possibly not for 40-plus minutes per game. Both Stojakovic and Bibby ran out of gas again in the fourth quarter against Seattle (a combined 3 for 13 from the field), suggesting that Adelman needs some complementary help if his duo is going to make serious noise in the coming year.
> 
> I'll take them both, and add Brad Miller for atmosphere, not to mention (when healthy) great offensive coggery. Petrie reiterated Tuesday that Bobby Jackson's contract option will be picked up, and why not? Jackson is relatively cheap and has every reason to come back full throttle in October.
> 
> The variables? Well, here's where it gets dicey.
> 
> Cuttino Mobley isn't really a fit here. He's a shooter who doesn't do a whole lot else, and he's trying to make that work in the Petrie-Adelman offense in which flow and continuous ball movement are so critical. *It was a little shocking, but undeniably true, that the Kings' offense got better and more efficient in Game 5 only after Mobley went out because of a sprained foot.*
> 
> And yet the Kings would undoubtedly prefer Mobley to exercise his option to pick up the final year of his contract. Why? Because if he opts out and leaves in free agency, Sacramento gets nothing for him – and still sits too far over the salary cap to make any use of his money coming off the books.
> 
> Maurice Evans is a free agent, and he opened plenty of eyes this season. The Kings ought to hope that Evans realizes he was in the right system, and decides to hang around. Greg Ostertag and Darius Songaila have their choice on options for next year as well; Songaila is a player of promise, and the affable Ostertag, though I think he's the wrong guy for what Sacramento likes to run, is still a shot-blocker and a foul-giver on a team with no size.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Soft middle, hard landing 



> Defense ails Kings as season is ended
> 
> SEATTLE - The end for the Kings came as it started.
> 
> Their inability to grab a defensive rebound or plug the middle and prevent Ray Allen from reaching the basket when they trailed by just two points with less than 15 seconds left summed up the season that ended in a 122-118 loss to the Seattle SuperSonics in Game 5 of their best-of-seven, first-round NBA playoff series.
> 
> Peja Stojakovic, whose 38 points had helped give the Kings a legitimate chance at victory, drained a three-pointer with 36.5 seconds left to bring them within 120-118.
> 
> Then it was down to the defense, and that has never been a warm place for the Kings. Allen worked the clock with the dribble, then drove hard right around Maurice Evans, who replaced the injured Cuttino Mobley during the second quarter.
> 
> Allen made it around Evans, who had pushed him toward where his defensive help was supposed to be. Unfortunately for Evans and the Kings, neither Stojakovic nor Brad Miller stepped up quickly or aggressively enough, and Allen made it all the way to the basket for the game-clinching points.
> 
> "He knew as a veteran, he was going to get calls, and I had to try to lay off him, and then try to get to him as late as I could," Evans said of Allen's play. "I pushed him to where the help was. That was our game plan. But he was smart and kept on going all the way to the basket."
> 
> Added Miller: "That was on all of us, but I should have gotten over there earlier. It was just one of a lot of little stupid mental mistakes we made all game that ended up killing us."
> 
> Allen scored a team-high 30 points to lead seven Sonics in double figures.
> 
> The Kings, who lost an opening-round series for the first time since dropping a best-of-five set to the Los Angeles Lakers in 2000, received a huge effort from Mike Bibby (35 points, 10 assists and four steals), but they couldn't make enough defensive stops against the Sonics, who advanced to meet the winner of the Denver Nuggets-San Antonio Spurs series in the Western Conference semifinals.
> 
> "We never could get a handle on them defensively," Kings coach Rick Adelman said. "We played hard, there was no doubt about that."











As he did all series, Seattle's Ray Allen (34) leaves Kings defenders such as Peja Stojakovic, Maurice Evans and Brad Miller behind to score a basket. 









SuperSonics forward Reggie Evans, left, and Kings forward Kenny Thomas scramble for a loose ball during the first half Tuesday night.









Seattle's Nick Collison grabs one of his gamehigh nine rebounds as the Kings' Darius Songaila tries for the ball.









Ray Allen taunts the Kings' bench after hitting a three-pointer.


----------



## Twix

Sacbee article said:


> The problems? Right now, they are issues of identity and cohesion, the two things that did in the Kings in this first-round series. And, of course, a little muscle around the basket wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Bibby and Stojakovic were alternately brilliant and hard to locate. Veterans Miller and Bobby Jackson, just returning from injury, couldn't be depended upon. And coach Rick Adelman often didn't know what to expect from the newcomers.
> 
> "This just hasn't been a fair test," said Jerry Reynolds, the team's director of player personnel and a broadcaster. "Before this, we had a case where a bunch of guys had been together a number of years, knew their roles and knew the pecking order," Reynolds said. "It was a team that had personality, and that just doesn't happen overnight."


^I think this is the reason why Kings lost in the first round too.

The article also started off by talking about Vlade...I think it was because of Vlade's departure, it helped pave the way for Doug and Webb to get traded. I think if Vlade would have stayed with the Kings, Doug and Webb may have not been traded and the Kings will be trying an extra year of that core.

Thanks for the articles, Ilir.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> ^I think this is the reason why Kings lost in the first round too.
> 
> The article also started off by talking about Vlade...I think it was because of Vlade's departure, it helped pave the way for Doug and Webb to get traded. I think if Vlade would have stayed with the Kings, Doug and Webb may have not been traded and the Kings will be trying an extra year of that core.
> 
> Thanks for the articles, Ilir.


No Problem Twix. 

I agree with you. If we could somehow bring Divac back as an assitant coach I think we would be a lot better. :whoknows:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

Am I the only one who thinks it feels really weird to lose not in game 7?


----------

